# Hey everyone.



## BreakingMyself (Jun 21, 2013)

Hey everyone.

I'm Daniel, I've just started writing my first book and have been hunting for tips and advice, mainly to steer away from unwanted clichés and to keep my grammar in check.

I thought I should actually register and join in, after a day or two of lurking as a guest it seemed quite rude!

Apologies in advance for any moronic questions and thank you to those who take the time to help out a novice.

Daniel.


----------



## Lewdog (Jun 21, 2013)

No wonder I felt the hairs on the back of my neck stand up, I was being watched by a lurker!  

Welcome to the forum, I'm sure you will find a lot of the help you are looking for.  Make sure to check out the rules about posting to save you from possible future headaches!  Everyone is a novice at some point.


----------



## BreakingMyself (Jun 21, 2013)

Thanks Lewdog.

I had a good read through the rules, I'm sure I won't have a problem but it's better to know now, before I inadvertently misbehave. ;-)


----------



## Jeko (Jun 21, 2013)

Hey Daniel. Welcome to WF!

Looking forward to reading your work; you've already passed the biggest hurdle (starting), and I hope you write your story to its end.


----------



## Nickleby (Jun 21, 2013)

Always good to see new members. As you've surely learned from the help pages, once you get to ten posts, you'll unlock the workshops and can post your work.


----------



## BreakingMyself (Jun 21, 2013)

Thanks Cadence, I'll be sure to post a few snippets as I progress, another set of eyes can always help iron out the creases! (I just need a homicidal maniac to try and iron some clothes now...)

I'm nearly there Nickleby, I must be only a few posts from that freedom


----------



## Jeko (Jun 21, 2013)

> Thanks Cadence, I'll be sure to post a few snippets as I progress



I would encourage Stephen King's of writing the draft 'with the door closed' - I was more talking about any other pieces you've written (short stories and the like) - though it's your choice. A good bit of advice can help steer the story in the right direction.


----------



## BreakingMyself (Jun 21, 2013)

This book was initially planned as a short story, then my mind soon went into overdrive and it is now being fleshed out as a full book. That 'short story' is going to be either a prologue or the first chapter of the book.

I haven't written anything since I was in my teens and I hadn't really kept hold of anything (big mistake on my part) so I have nothing to share just yet. I have a few other ideas, that may become short stories before the book is finished anyway.


----------



## Gumby (Jun 21, 2013)

Glad you've joined us, Daniel.  There aren't many questions that we consider truly moronic and the knowledge of our members always astounds me, so you've come to the right place.


----------



## BreakingMyself (Jun 21, 2013)

Thanks Gumby, the veterans haven't tried to beat me with a thesaurus just yet!


----------



## Travers (Jun 21, 2013)

Welcome to WF, Daniel!

Glad you took the step to join, there's great advice to be had here for writers just starting out.

P.S The veterans have worn out their whacking theasauri, but I heard there was a new shipment coming :cower:


----------



## BreakingMyself (Jun 21, 2013)

I'll be sure to wear protection when the shipment arrives Travers, by then they'll surely be out for blood


----------



## OurJud (Jun 21, 2013)

Welcome, Daniel. I only joined a couple of days ago and despite making a number of posts already, still haven't officially introduced myself. I shall be rectifying that with my next post, though.


----------



## Ariel (Jun 21, 2013)

Welcome to the forums, Daniel.  I don't carry a thesaurus.  I carry an encyclopedia.  They hurt more.


----------



## BreakingMyself (Jun 22, 2013)

Thanks OurJud & amsawtell 

Nice and efficient there amsawtell, a much better beating to page ratio!


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jun 22, 2013)

Welcome to the forum,


> I've just started writing my first book and have been hunting for tips and advice,


May I suggest you take a look at my thread 'Piglet's picks' in the Lounge, there are links to some excellent tips in there, and of course if you have come across any other useful snippetts I have missed it would be great to hear about them.


----------



## BreakingMyself (Jun 22, 2013)

Thanks Olly, I shall pop over for a look shortly.


----------



## Blade (Jun 22, 2013)

BreakingMyself said:


> Hey everyone.
> 
> I thought I should actually register and join in, after a day or two of lurking as a guest it seemed quite rude!


:coffeescreen: Not a problem at all. I have been a member of a couple of boards in the past that eventually did not work out and believe it is worth "looking before you leap".

In any case welcome to the board. I am sure you will find everyone helpful and agreeable to your questions.


----------



## BreakingMyself (Jun 22, 2013)

Blade said:


> :coffeescreen: Not a problem at all. I have been a member of a couple of boards in the past that eventually did not work out and believe it is worth "looking before you leap".



Thanks Blade.

I certainly agree with that sentiment. I have done quite a bit more 'window shopping' after joining two other, relatively well known, forums (pertaining to reptiles and other exotic pets) and being greeted with an elitist "go away, noobs not welcome" attitude. 

Thankfully I've had a much warmer and tolerant welcome here, book beatings aside


----------



## Jolling Gypsy (Jun 22, 2013)

Welcome Daniel, I am a newbie and novice too. I have been writing a lot over the years, but only for my own satisfaction, as such. My mother tongue isn’t English but after more than 30 years in SA... my partner is doing the proof reading etc.
Hope we can learn it all in this forum...


----------



## Jolling Gypsy (Jun 22, 2013)

BreakingMyself said:


> Hey everyone.
> 
> I'm Daniel, I've just started writing my first book and have been hunting for tips and advice, mainly to steer away from unwanted clichés and to keep my grammar in check.
> 
> ...



Welcome Daniel, I am a newbie and novice too. I have been writing a lot over the years, but only for my own satisfaction, as such. My mother tongue isn’t English but after more than 30 years in SA... my partner is doing the proof reading etc.
Hope we can learn it all in this forum...


----------



## BreakingMyself (Jun 26, 2013)

Thanks Jolling Gypsy! I hope the language barrier doesn't hold you back 

What is your mother tongue if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Trilby (Jun 27, 2013)

Hi there and welcome aboard!


----------

